# Smile! :)



## OPC'n (Sep 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;ffej15-Dgl0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffej15-Dgl0[/video]


----------



## a mere housewife (Sep 8, 2012)

I thought from the title it would be this song, one of my favorites. 

[video=youtube;_r9To--8IVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_r9To--8IVY[/video]


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 8, 2012)

good one too! mine's more jolly though


----------



## a mere housewife (Sep 8, 2012)

Here's a jollier one, Sarah!

[video=youtube;bOH_mioL3TU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOH_mioL3TU[/video]

One of my sisters does a very silly Louis Armstrong imitation, which gives her a sore throat.


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 8, 2012)

a mere housewife said:


> Here's a jollier one, Sarah!
> 
> [video=youtube;bOH_mioL3TU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOH_mioL3TU[/video]
> 
> One of my sisters does a very silly Louis Armstrong imitation, which gives her a sore throat.



You might advise her not to put the horn in her mouth so far


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 8, 2012)

Another good one, Heidi!


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 8, 2012)

This one just makes me smile! 

[video=youtube;q8itvQSruCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8itvQSruCE[/video]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;m5TwT69i1lU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5TwT69i1lU[/video]


----------



## Zach (Sep 8, 2012)

I just want to take this time to say that you guys all make me smile.


----------

